# Immediate prayers needed for small child with brain injury  SHE'S HOME!



## Throwback (May 11, 2011)

My 7ish year old cousin fell about 6 feet today at day care and hit her head on a concrete pad. They took her to the hospital and were having a hard time keeping her awake. She was taken to Scottish Rite and the neurosurgeon said she had to get into emergency surgery NOW because she has cracked her skull and her brain is bleeding. THis is all the info I have now. 

She is my little girl's playmate at family functions and my daughter is taking it really hard. Her mother is my first cousin and was like a little sister to me growing up. 

Please pray for Caroline and the doctors tonight. 

UPDATE: The dr.said it was a hairline fracture and not as bad as they initially though but the next 4 or so hours will be critical. He thinks her body can absorb the amount of blood that is coming from it now but only time will tell. She is in ICU and we are waiting. 


UPDATE: SHE WAS SENT HOME YESTERDAY! She is still lethargic but the DR thought she would do better at home. No surgery needed! Mom and dad still have to do home rehab  though. 

THANKS FOR YOUR PRAYERS! 


Throwback


----------



## creekrunner (May 11, 2011)

praying for caroline and all of you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2011)

Count on it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2011)

Prayers sent, the little one and your family will remain in my family's prayers.


----------



## gtparts (May 11, 2011)

Prayers lifted from this little corner of Woody's.


----------



## revrandyf (May 11, 2011)

Father, your grace is sufficient for this and every need.  I commend little Caroline to your love and care.  Amen.


----------



## georgia_home (May 11, 2011)

Lord help this child! Set your hands to heal her!


----------



## gacowboy (May 11, 2011)

Praying for her full recovery.


----------



## MudDucker (May 12, 2011)

Prayers sent!  It breaks my heart to hear of or see a sick or injured child.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 12, 2011)

Prayers said and keep us updated.


----------



## Gumswamp (May 12, 2011)

Prayers said for Caroline and her family.  Please keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 12, 2011)

Prayers said for Caroline


----------



## BCPerry (May 12, 2011)

sent up bud.


----------



## dawg2 (May 12, 2011)

Prayers sent.  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Jasper (May 12, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Milkman (May 12, 2011)

Prayers sent from here T


----------



## rjcruiser (May 12, 2011)

Wow. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jranger (May 12, 2011)

Sent....


----------



## Ronnie T (May 12, 2011)

I continue to ask God to be with this little girl.
And her family.
amen.


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Throwback (May 12, 2011)

she woke up today and said her head hurt "all over". Dr's still monitoring her but I haven't been updated since that because i was busy at work. 

 I guess no news is good news in this situation. 

Thanks for all the prayers, keep it up.

T


----------



## Sargent (May 12, 2011)

sent... hope she keeps getting better.


----------



## safebuilder (May 12, 2011)

I will pray for her and ask my little boys(same age) to do the same


----------



## david w. (May 12, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## 5HwnBoys (May 12, 2011)

I pray for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 12, 2011)

Thank you Lord.


----------



## jonkayak (May 13, 2011)

Prayers. Sent


----------



## Paymaster (May 13, 2011)

Her speaking is a good sign.


----------



## Nugefan (May 13, 2011)

Scottish Rite is a wonderful place ..hope all goes well with her T ...


prayers from her added ....


----------



## georgia357 (May 13, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Prayers sent!  It breaks my heart to hear of or see a sick or injured child.



Mine too, makes me feel so helpless.  Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> Scottish Rite is a wonderful place ..hope all goes well with her T ...
> 
> 
> prayers from her added ....



x2


I went there when i was little to remove a tumor i had.Dr boydston did mine.Like i said above,I hope everything turns out okay for her.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 13, 2011)

I just seen this sorry. Prayer sent. It breaks my heart also. Before I had Kids it did not bother me as bad but now I tear up and hurt for the kids and there family.


----------



## speedcop (May 13, 2011)

may God heal this little child and comfort all


----------



## HMwolfpup (May 13, 2011)

you got ém


----------



## Inthegarge (May 13, 2011)

Praying for complete healing and no long term damage .................................


----------



## nosfedgta (May 13, 2011)

praying for you.


----------



## Throwback (May 13, 2011)

she is still somewhat OK but dr is having mom and dad keep her awake for an hour at a time and walk her around. Still kind of touch and go but better than when it first started. 

T


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

Throwback said:


> she is still somewhat OK but dr is having mom and dad keep her awake for an hour at a time and walk her around. Still kind of touch and go but better than when it first started.
> 
> T



This is a good sign. We'll keep the prayers coming.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 14, 2011)

Gods speed on her recovery!


----------



## dwhee87 (May 14, 2011)

Been there. Prayers to the little one and her family.


----------



## messenger (May 15, 2011)

Ptrayers sent.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 15, 2011)

Will Do!


----------



## cramer (May 15, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 16, 2011)

stiil praying for this little Angle.


----------



## Sargent (May 16, 2011)

Very cool!

prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 18, 2011)

Still praying


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2011)

God Bless her and your family. Good news indeed!


----------



## sniper22 (May 18, 2011)

Prayers lifted. God still works miracles.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 18, 2011)

Great news hate it when children get hurt.


----------



## onearroww (May 18, 2011)

Prayers sent for the little one and family.


----------



## Phoelix (Jun 21, 2011)

Same happened to me when I was about that age, perhaps a little younger...I fell from the upper Bunkbed that I just HAD to sleep on, onto a concrete floor. I don't remember much, just alot of time in the hospital.  Fast forward to 1979 when I fell going up the concrete steps at South Cobb high school, landing on my face. The X-Rays that they took, were amazing. "You must have taken a pretty good fall at some point in your life" said the Radiologist, as he pointed out the perfect "weld" that was from just above my left eye, to about the center of my skull....That was one of God's better weld I think!!    She'll be fine, as she's young and will recover quickly I feel.....Prayers sent to Caroline...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Just saw this and hope all is well.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 22, 2011)

praying


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2011)

she is doing well the last I have heard. No news is good  news. 

T


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 22, 2011)

Praying for her FULL recovery and that her healing may glorify God.


----------

